# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  احكام المهر

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أحكام المهر 
تنص المادة ( 27) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية علي : كل ما صح التزامه شرعاً صح أن يكون مهراً مالاً كان أو عملاً أو منفعة . 
فالمهر ملك للزوجة ولا يعتد بأي شرط مخالف لذلك وفق أحكـام الـمادة (28 ) من القانون . فهو حق من حقوق الزوجة علي زوجها وهو أثر من آثار الزواج وليس شرط صحة فيه فلها أن تسقطه وتبرئ زوجها منه بعد العقد . ولم يحدد القانون حداً أدني أو أعلي للمهر فيمكن أن يكون مالاً كما يمكن أن يكون عملاً أو منفعة . 
ولما كان المهرأثر من آثار الزواج فقد أجاز القانون في المادة ( 29 ) تعجيله أو تأجيله كلاً أوبعضاً حين العقد . ويلزم المهر كله بالعقد الصحيح سواء كان مسمي أو مهر المثل ويتأكد بالدخول ولا يسقط منه شئ إلا بالإبراء من الزوجه أو حطها جزاءاً منه . كمايتأكد بالموت عموماً سواء كان الزوج أو الزوجة وسواء كان الموت طبيعي أو قتل . وحتي اذا ماقتلت الزوجة زوجها فالمهر مؤكد عملاً بقول أبي حنيفه والصاحبين .  
ولم يذكر القانون الخلوه الصحيحة ولم يأخذ بها كمؤكد للمهر أخذاً برأى المذهب الشافعي . وتستحق الزوجة المهر المؤجل منه بحلول الأجل أو بالوفاة وكذلك اذا صار الطلاق بائناً .

ووفقاً للفقرة الثالثة من المادة (29 ) اذا طلقت المرأة قبل الدخول وكان المهر مسمي فلها نصف المهر فإن لم يكن مسمي وقت العقد وفرض بعد ذلك فإن المطلقة هنا لاتستحق النصف وإنما تستحق متعة وفقاً للراجح من المذهب الحنفي . وقد أشترط القانون ألا تزيد المتعة علي نصف مهر المثل وهي بدل عن نصف المهر وواجب الأداء .
وقد سكت القانون عن سقوط المهر كلياً اذا حصل الطلاق أو الفرقة قبل الدخول . 
ونجد أن المهر غير المؤكد بالدخول يسقط كله اذا كانت الفرقة من جانب الزوج وكانت فسخاً لإستعمال حقه الشرعي كالفسخ بخيار البلوغ أو خيار الإفاقة . وكذلك يسقط المهر كله اذا كانت الفرقة من جانبها وكانت بمعصية منها كالردة عن الاسلام أو أباء الاسلام بعد إسلام زوجها وكذلك اذا كانت الفرقة إستعمالا لحقها الشرعي كإختيارها نفسها بالبلوغ أو الإفاقة . 
والمهر اذا كان غير مسمي أو كانت تسميته غير صحيحة فيجب وفقاً للمادة (29/4) مهر المثل . وللزوجه حق الإمتناع عن الدخول حتي تقبض معجل مهرها . وإن رضيت بالدخول قبل ذلك كان المهر ديناً في ذمة الزوج وذلك وفقاً لأحكام المادة (30) من القانون .
وقد أوضحت الفقرة الخامسة من المادة (29) أحكام الخلاف في مقدار المهر . فإن إختلف الزوج والزوجة في مقدار المهرفتكلف الزوجة البينة فإن عجزت أو لم تكن لها بينة فالقول قول الزوج بيمينه إلا اذا إدعي ما لا يصح أن يكون مهراً لمثلها عرفاً فيحكم بمهر المثل . ويكون نفس الحكم اذا كان الخلاف بين أحد الزوجين وورثة الآخر أو بين ورثتيهما .
هذا حكم القانون في إختلاف الزوجين في مقدار المهر ولكن قد يكون الخلاف أيضاً في القبض أو في أصل التسمية أو في نوع المقبوض ، فإن كان الإختلاف في القبض نجد أن الحكم يختلف بالدخول وعدمه ، فإن كان الإختلاف قبل الدخول فعليه البينة علي ما يدعيه كأن يدعي أنه سلمها مائة وهي تدعي أنه سلمها خمسون أو تنكر إستلامها لشئ فعليه أن يقيم البينة علي أنه سلمها الزيادة أو أنه سلمها ما يدعي لأن الظاهر يشهد لها فلا تطالب هي البينة . 
وكذا الحال اذا كانت الدعوي من الزوجة فإذا إدعت عليه أنها كانت زوجة له وطلقها بعد أن دخل بها ولها بذمته مؤخر صداق قدره كذا حان أجله ولم يدفعه لها وتطلب الحكم لها عليه به وأمره بالأداء . صادق المدعي عليه علي سبق الزوجية والدخـول والطلاق ودفع أن الصـداق قدره كذا ( أقل مما ذكر) . 

هنا وقد أختلف الزوجان في مقدار الصداق وهي تدعي الزيادة وهو يدعي النقصان وشرعاً أن بينة الزيادة مقدمةعلي بينة النقصان فتكلف هي البينة فإن عجزت كان القول قوله بيمينه. 
أما اذا كان الاختلاف بعد الدخول وفي أصل القبض بأن يدعي أنه أوفاها عاجل مهرها وأنكرت هي تسلمها لشئ فلاتسمع دعواها علي المفتي به , ويري الإمام أبوزهرة ضرورة سماع الدعوي لأن الزوج يشهد له الظاهر وهذا يصلح لأن تكلف الزوجة البينة فإن عجزت توجه له اليمين بطلبها .  
أما إن كان الإختلاف في مقدار المقبوض بأن يدعي قدراً وتدعي أنه أقل فيكلف هو البينة وإلا فالقول قولها بيمينها . لأن الظاهر يشهد لها وهي تدعي النقصان وهو يدعي الزيادة وبينة الزيادة مقدمة علي بينة النقصان . 
أما اذا كان الإختلاف في أصل التسمية فإدعي إحدهما أن العقد قد أقترنت به تسمية صحيحة وأدعي الآخر عدم التسمية فالبينة علي مدعي التسمية فإن أقامها حكم له وإن عجز أو لم تكن له بينة وجهت اليمين للطرف الآخر بناءً علي طلب ، فإن نكل عن اليمين حكم عليه , وإن حلف قضي بمهر المثل , لأن المدعي عجز عن الإثبات ولا سبيل للقضاء بما إدعي فيتعذر وجوب المهر المسمي ولأن اليمين حجة كافية لإعتبار العقد خالياً من التسمية , وعند خلو العقد من التسمية يكون مهر المثل هو الواجب .  
أما اذا كان الاختلاف في وصف المقبوض بأن يدعي أن ما سلمه لها هو مهر وقالت أنه هديه . فيكلفا البينة فإن أقامت هي البينة علي أنه هدية أو أقام هو البينة علي أنه مهر حكم بمقتضي ماثبت . وإن أفلحا معاً في تقديم البينة ترجح بينة الزوجة . وإن عجزا معاً عن إقامة البينة فيرجع في حسم الأمر للعرف فإن كان العرف يشهد بأن مثل ما قدم يكون هدية كالطعام والشراب فالقول قولها بيمينها . وإن كان يشهد بأنه مهر كالنقود فالقول قوله بيمينه , وإن كان العرف مشتركاً بأن ما قدم يدور بين المهر والهدية فالقول قول الزوج بيمينه لأنه المملك فهو الأدري بجهة التملك والقول قوله في الإخبار عن نفسه . 

ومن التطبيقات على ما ذكر بأن إدعت عليه بأنها زوجته ومدخولته ولها عليه مؤخرصداق قدره كذا حل أجله ولم يدفعه لها وتطلب الحكم لها عليه وأمره بالأداء مع إلزامه بمصاريف الدعوى . صادق المدعي عليه علي الدعوي ودفع بأنه لم يحن أجله لأنه مؤجل لأقرب الأجلين الطلاق أو الموت ولم يحل بأي منها . فإن أنكرت كلف الزوج البينة فإن أقامها رفضت الدعوي . لأن التأجيل لأقرب الأجلين يصح بالعرف ويلزم أداؤه بحلول أحد الأجلين . أما اذا كان أجل الصداق مجهولاً جهالة متفاحشة كتأجيله الي وقت الميسرة أو هبوب الرياح مثلاً توجّب أداءه حالاً . أما اذا كان الجهالة متقاربة الي الحصاد ونحوه فهو كالمعلوم . 
وكمثال لقضية صداق علي متوفي أدعي أن مورثته كانت زوجاً لفلان المتوفي ولها بذمته مؤخر صداق قدره كذا حل أجله ولم تتسلمه منه الي وفاته . وأن أحد الورثة فلان هذا تصرف في صداقها العيني كذا وقيمته كذا دون وجه حق .
في هذه المسالة اذا لم تقسم التركة فالقاعدة أن ينتصب أحد الورثة خصما فيما علي المتوفي من ديون . أما اذا قسمت التركة فتوجه الدعوي علي كل وارث بحسب نصيبه . أما الادعاء بأن أحد الورثة قد تصرف في صداقها فإن الدعوي توجه عليه فقـط دون بقية الورثة فهو من بيده الشئ المدعي به وحده . 
ومن التطبيقات القضائية أيضاً , أقامت المدعية علي المدعي عليه دعواها بأنها زوجته شرعاً وفي عصمته ولها بذمته مؤخرصداق عبارة عن كذا وقيمته كذا حل أجله ولم تستوفيه منه وتطلب الحكم لها عليه به . صادق الزوج علي الزوجيه والعصمة وأنكر مؤخر الصداق . فتكلف الزوجة البينة علي ذلك سوي بالشهادة أو وثيقة الزواج . فان أقامتها حكم لها به لأن المهر المسمي هو ما أتفق عليه في العقد أو فرض للزوجه بعد العقد بالتراضي ووجب بعينه إن كان عرضاً أوحيواناً معيناً بإشارة أو إضافة , ومتي تملكت الزوجة مهرها فلا يحق للزوج أن يتدخل في تصرفها فيه أو أن يحدد لها نوع هذا التصرف . ولا يلتفت الي العرف بعد تسمية المهر .




ومن التطبيقات أيضا أن أقام الزوج دعواه عليها بأنها كانت زوجته شرعاً وطلقها وسبق أن مهرها في الزواج مبلغ كذا وقد أقرضها مبلغ كذا لشراء غرفة نوم مثلاً , فيكون له عليها مبلغ كذا يطلب الحكم له عليها بذلك . صادقت علي سبق الزوجية وإدعت أن المهرهو مبلغ كذا ( مبلغ القرض المدعي به ) وطلبت رفض دعواه . فهنا نجد أن الزوج يدعي أن مادفعه كان قرضاً وهي تدعي أنه مهر . فعندما يكون كل من الزوجين مدعي ومدعي عليه في آن واحد فيجوز أن يقيم كل منهما البينة علي دعواه فإن أقاما البينة تطبق عندئذ قاعدة ترجيح البينات . وهنا تقدم بينة الزوجة علي الزوج لأن الظاهر يشهد لها وتدعي الزيادة . وإن عجزا عن الإثبات تطبق القواعد الفقهية المنصوص عليها , وهنا يكون القول قول الزوجة بيمينها علي أن ما إستلمته كان مهرها وليس قرضاً إن كان مادفعه لها من جنس المهر .
ونلاحظ أن قانون الاحوال الشخصية لم ينص علي كيفية القبض للمهر وعليه يكون العمل وفق الراجح من المذهب الحنفي إستناداً الي المادة (5/1) من القانون وعليه فإن قبض الأب لمهر إبنته البكر البالغة جائزاً اذا لم تنهه عن القبض ولا يحتاج قبضه الي إذن صريح منها . أما اذا كانت المرأة ثيباً أو كان القابض غيرالأب والجد فلابد من الاذن الصريح بالقبض نيابة عنها ويجوز إدخال القابض في الدعوي .
ومن التطبيقات القضائية أيضاً اذا أقام دعواه عليها بأنه تزوجها وفسخ عقد نكاحه لفساده قبل أن يدخل بها وقد دفع لها صداقا قدره ----- ونفقه زوجه قدرها ------ وعوائد ( وهي مايدفعه الزوج بغـرض الزواج ) قدرها كذا ومأكولات ومشروبات وملابس ... وجملة المبلغ المطلوب رده ---- وطلب الحكم له به . صادقت علي الدعوي ودفعت بأن المأكـولات والمشروبات والنفقة قد أسـتهلكت وأن الصداق قدره كذا ( أقل مما ذكر ) وأنكرت العوائد . يكلف المدعي البينة علي أن الصداق كذا فإن أقامها فبها وإلا حلفت اليمين بطلبه , ثم تحقق المحكمة هل كان ينفق عليها بحكم وإلزم بالنفقة أم لا ؟ .لأنه لايحق له الرجوع عليها بالنفقة إلا اذا كان الإنفاق بقضاء القاضي . فإن أنفق بدون هذا فهو متبرع ولا حق له في الرجوع عليها بالنفقة . أما عن العوائد فإنها تعتبر جزاءاً من الصداق وإن ما جري به العرف يعتبر جزءاً من الصداق حسب المنصوص عليه شرعاً .أما مطالبته لها بما إستهلك من أكل وشرب وملابس فلا يستحقه. 
ومن الثابت شرعاً أن المهر هو ما يسمي في مجلس العقد . وهو حق ثابت للزوجه أما ما يدفع من مال بعد الخطبة وهو ما يسمي عرفأ بسد المال أو المهر سواء كان كثيراً أو قليلا فالحكم فيه لعرف أهل البلد . والعرف السوداني يقضي بأن هذا المال هو مايقابل تجهيزالزوجة من أثاث ومتاع وهو واجب علي الزوج وعليه يصبح هذا الجهاز حقاً للزوجة بعد الدخول ولا حق للزوج في إسترداده.
. 
وتجدر الملاحظة أخيراً أنه اذا قدمت دعوي أمام المحكمة وتبين أن الصداق مؤجل الي زمن معين لم يحن بعد فعلي المحكمة متي ثبت ذلك أن تحكم به ولاتأمر بأدائه حالاً وإنما بأدائه اليها عند حلول أجله
*

----------

